# VOOM HD package finally announced



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

DN just updated their site:



I'm kind of confused though....It's $5 for 6 months and then they'll charge $14.99 for standard HD package & VOOM HD package?

Also I see '15 great HD channels" on this promotion (STANDARD + VOOM?)....which is even more confusing


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

I know anyone with a view of 61.5 can get them for a price of $15.00 per month!!
Is this for new subscribers only $5.00 per month for 6 months??


----------



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

I got them for $5 over standard HD package...

From what I understand:

















regular price - $9.99 / month
promotion - FREE for 6 months for new customers

+ for $5 / month HD pack subscribers can add









after 6 months of promotion (for new accounts) price for whole HD package (including VOOM) should be $14.99


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Notice the asterists in the first post! On the same page in the Dish Network web site it says:



> **You may order DISH Network HD Pak by itself. However, VOOM Originals HD Pak is only available with a subscription to DISH Network HD Pak. Certain HD channels will require an additional dish antenna at a cost of $100 at the time of initial installation.


http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/hdtv/index.shtml

See ya
Tony


----------



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes....so you can't get VOOM package if you don't have standard HD package.


----------



## TiredFerret (Oct 10, 2002)

There's no way I'm paying another $5/month + $100 for another dish at 61.5. Screw Dish. That's hardly fair that half the country (with a locals dish at 61.5) does't have to pay the extra $100, but I'm penalized because I'm east of the Mississippi.

Nice one, Charlie. Not that I shoud be surprised.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TiredFerret said:


> There's no way I'm paying another $5/month + $100 for another dish at 61.5. Screw Dish. That's hardly fair that half the country (with a locals dish at 61.5) does't have to pay the extra $100, but I'm penalized because I'm east of the Mississippi.
> 
> Nice one, Charlie. Not that I shoud be surprised.


Does half the country really have locals on 61.5? I was not aware of that.

The reason I have a 61.5 dish up is because I bought into Dish HDTV back when all the HD was on 61.5 so I had to have that dish... and I paid for my dish install way back then as part of the upgrade to HD. Since it was still on my roof, I didn't have to pay again this time, but I did have to pay originally.

I continue to be amaze at the number of people who want everything for free... and find that most of those same people wouldn't consider giving something like that away for free if it was their company and a similarly priced item.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

tiredferret said:


> _"...I'm penalized because I'm east of the Mississippi._
> 
> Location: Colorado"


I can't imagine how the brownshirts at Dish found out your real location is "east of the Mississippi" so they could penalize you. 
Your stated location had everyone here fooled. :shrug:


----------



## FRACH (May 1, 2005)

Maybe their was a flood the news didn't catch that moved the Might M to Colorado!! Ok all joking aside, after much haggleing with Dish, I was able to get the HD pk with the VOOM channels, for 6 months free. I fought and fought to get the 180 for $19.99 but they told me I had to live in NYC to get it, even tho their is no fine print saying I had to, and the only way I would move to NYC is if my body had to pass thru it! Anyway, all you X VOOMers, are you as dissatified with the PQ as I am and others on other fourms? It seems soft to me. I am doing a 56 pt conversion today to see if that helps.

Jeff


----------



## TiredFerret (Oct 10, 2002)

Nick said:


> I can't imagine how the brownshirts at Dish found out your real location is "east of the Mississippi" so they could penalize you.
> Your stated location had everyone here fooled. :shrug:


OK, um, obvious typo. But how ingenious of you to make such a witty retort. How *do* you guys come up with them? 



HDMe said:


> I continue to be amaze at the number of people who want everything for free... and find that most of those same people wouldn't consider giving something like that away for free if it was their company and a similarly priced item.


Free? What did I ask for free? I don't belioeve I asked for free equipment. THE main reason I signed on with Dish was for HD, which was available on the 148 satellite that serves my location. Yet others are offered more channels that are unavailable to me without forking over more money for equipment. You have no problem with this? Maybe you're OK with doing business that way, but I sure as hell am not. Dish should not have rolled out these channels until ALL of their current HD customers have the same access. I'm sure you'd feel different in these new channels were on a satellite that you weren't pointing at already. You're OK with things as long as they don't affect you. Nice attitude.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

TiredFerret said:


> Dish should not have rolled out these channels until ALL of their current HD customers have the same access.


Bull$#!t

Just because some people can't or won't get a wing dish means everyone should go without?

Well, in that case I demand that you stop driving whatever car you have because it's almost certainly better than my 20 year old station wagon.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

119..... Full (well full enough to preclude adding channels that take up 6X the normal bandwidth.

110..... Ditto.

The higher altitude birds ... full with LILs

148..... Maybe soon

61.5... Hmm. Extra capacity. Fairly new bird in that location will be sold to them soon (with even Charlie Dolan anxious to get more bandwidth for his Voom programming on E*, this one will sail through). Many dishes already aimed there (and if they could see V*'s bird, they can see E*'s.....). Many (at least half the country) already looking there to get CBS-HD.

To me this was a no brainer, and I wonder why they didn't do it sooner......... For you left coasters, I agree that I would be envious, but a few have said they CAN see the bird (granted... obstructions are more prevalent), and it is likely they will eventually mirror the V* channels on that bird.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

TiredFerret said:


> There's no way I'm paying another $5/month + $100 for another dish at 61.5. Screw Dish. That's hardly fair that half the country (with a locals dish at 61.5) does't have to pay the extra $100, but I'm penalized because I'm east of the Mississippi.
> 
> Nice one, Charlie. Not that I shoud be surprised.


If you don't think that the additional channels are worth the investment of $100 for a wing and a DP+44 switch then don't pay for spend it. I don't see what's to complain about. Can anyone name 1 single market that has must carries on 2 differant wings? (I.E. *121 & 61.5* or *105 & 61.5* or *148 & 61.5*) Noone is getting a 61.5 wing if their locals are on a differant slot than the 61.5. The exception here would be someone in a Dish 500 market who was previously setup with a superdish for international programming that now wants a wing for must carry. Many less people fall into this category than you seem to think.



TiredFerret said:


> Free? What did I ask for free? I don't belioeve I asked for free equipment. THE main reason I signed on with Dish was for HD, which was available on the 148 satellite that serves my location. Yet others are offered more channels that are unavailable to me without forking over more money for equipment. You have no problem with this? Maybe you're OK with doing business that way, but I sure as hell am not. Dish should not have rolled out these channels until ALL of their current HD customers have the same access. I'm sure you'd feel different in these new channels were on a satellite that you weren't pointing at already. You're OK with things as long as they don't affect you. Nice attitude.


Instead of complaining, try calling or e-mailing the executive department. Talk to them and tell them you'd like to get setup without a big investment. Customers who are in good standing always get consideration with the executive department.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TiredFerret said:


> Free? What did I ask for free? I don't belioeve I asked for free equipment. THE main reason I signed on with Dish was for HD, which was available on the 148 satellite that serves my location. Yet others are offered more channels that are unavailable to me without forking over more money for equipment. You have no problem with this? Maybe you're OK with doing business that way, but I sure as hell am not. Dish should not have rolled out these channels until ALL of their current HD customers have the same access. I'm sure you'd feel different in these new channels were on a satellite that you weren't pointing at already. You're OK with things as long as they don't affect you. Nice attitude.


Umm... Here's the thing... I paid for my 61.5 satellite install several years ago when ALL of the HD used to be on it! The reason I still have mine pointed there is because I never took it down after Dish moved the initial HD from that satellite... but I did pay for my initial 61.5 dish install way back then.

So this absolutely effected me... it just effected me several years ago! I could have whined the last 2 years about why did I have to pay for a 61.5 dish install that isn't even being used anymore... or why did I have to pay almost $1000 for my install + the model 6000u receiver, when now people can lease model 811 receivers essentially for free... but I haven't complained a bit about any of that, and I won't because I paid what was the price back when I bought into my HD installation.

So I very much did have to pay for a dish install for channels that weren't on a satellite I was already pointing to! I just got lucky this time because I didn't take my 61.5 down when they stopped using it for the last couple of years.

As for "not asking for free equipment"... people asking for a free 61.5 dish installation + switches, etc. are asking and expecting free equipment.


----------

